

Sentiment analysis for Twitter rumors - fractalcat
http://twittertrails.com/

======
chippy
Probably one of the better Twitter analyses tools I've seen. I'd like to know
more about how they work out the level of scepticism.

Seems to have more info here:
[http://cs.wellesley.edu/~trails/](http://cs.wellesley.edu/~trails/)

